# Choosing a (dwarf) lionfish



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I know they are not recommended for beginners. But I have done alot of research of how to care for them and how to ween them onto frozen/prepared food. I know I have to be careful with the spines when putting my hands into the tank. But I know all of this and will build my tank so I can have places for it to hide and still have places for coral. The thing is what kind should I get. My choices are between The Fu Man Chu(I know is usually hard to get onto prepared food), The fuzzy, and the Antenna/Antennata dwarf lions(Maybe dwarf zebra but I like to have a less common kind to see...but Fuzzys are cool). It is a 55 gallon tank and will have a 20 gallon sump with refuge for chaeto algae. :thankyou:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

love lionfish would die to own one!!! your so lucky!!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

oops forgot to mention the question. Which species should I get if any? Fu Man Chu, Dwarf Fuzzy, or the antennata?

I know how and what to feed, how to feed, and all that stuff just which should I get?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you are just setting up right??? i would get ideas and make lists but not move on them until everything is going and running the way you want it first .. just an opinion based on jumping a bit to fast myself the first time around and sinking $500 into a tank that crashed and had to start over.....

how ever not knowing much about lions i really like the look of Dwarf Fuzzy myself


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I am just setting up but I like having a plan. Once I get Rock and sand with the sump set up I will wait for the diatom. After I am ready for a CUC I will get 10 Nassarius snails, 5-6 Nerites, also if I can join a reef club or if you have some since you live in MA as well and have some or if they are sold at a LFS Ceriths for they eat Detritus. Then get some simple corals such as button zoas. Then when ready get the lion then more but progressively better more expensive corals I can frag and sell for either cash or store credit. If that sounds good


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

actually that sound like a very solid plan!!!!!!!!! as for the ceriths i dont have any (i have big turbos) but one of the better stores here can get them in ......


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I was reading LionfishLair.com - Library and that is where I got my CUC idea from and Turbos although supported here are 1 Big and 2 meant for specific problems. So I did not include them


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to offer words of experience. The thing about experience is that you can't gain it from reading. No amount of research or book knowledge can replace the hands on experience of caring for marine tank. Its just one of those things you can't understand until you understand. (Kind of like having kids)

That being said, you've done a lot of planning and I commend you for that. Of the list given, I would recommend the Antennata. You will find more selection of healthy specimens to choose from, which is half the battle.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

how big a tank do we need for a lion fish. as i'm gonna 2 empty tanks lying around and pretzlesz gave the lion fish idea. my hands are itchy to start a sw again


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So Pasfur I like how you said Antennata and I like them but I asked a person (seahorsedreams on another forum) who has expierience with all sorts ove lionfish and scorpionfish and has had expierience with all 3 types I have in mind and got this message back

"I would go with the fuzzy. They are sexable (so you can get more than one), hardy and one of the easier ones to convert to frozen. It's hard to find antennatas and they are touchy. Zebras are not sexable and tend to be unhealthy at the LFS. The Fu's are very hard to convert and are more of a bottom crawler. I think you'd be very pleased with the overall positives of the fuzzy." seahorsedreams

She is not on much at the moment but she has a website for the fish(I had a link in a previous post) 

One question though about the sexing of the fish. If I can find a male and a female is that the pair I could keep in the tank or do you know anything?

I love this forum you are helpful and nice for every question I make :thankyou:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I have to offer words of experience. The thing about experience is that you can't gain it from reading. No amount of research or book knowledge can replace the hands on experience of caring for marine tank. Its just one of those things you can't understand until you understand. (Kind of like having kids)


sir i can not agree with you more!!!!!!!!!!!!! here and everywhere out paths cross.....

now as a learner myself can you (if you would) go into the variances in care for these fish? i am not planing on getting one but i am curious


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Well if your asking me about it then there are 2 sites that helped me alot in learning how and I can't wait to raise one(well I can wait but it's exiting hahaha. 
LionfishLair.com - Library
The Lionfish Info Sheet: Captive Care and Home Husbandry by Frank Marini, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

pretzelsz said:


> So Pasfur I like how you said Antennata and I like them but I asked a person (seahorsedreams on another forum) who has expierience with all sorts ove lionfish and scorpionfish and has had expierience with all 3 types I have in mind and got this message back
> 
> "I would go with the fuzzy. They are sexable (so you can get more than one), hardy and one of the easier ones to convert to frozen. It's hard to find antennatas and they are touchy. Zebras are not sexable and tend to be unhealthy at the LFS. The Fu's are very hard to convert and are more of a bottom crawler. I think you'd be very pleased with the overall positives of the fuzzy." seahorsedreams



I actually agree with post. I only based my answer on my experience in finding healthy specimens. If in fact you find that healthy Fuzzy's are readily available in your area, then they are also more suited for the tank size. Personally, I've never seen a Fuzzy or Fu that I would be willing to purchase show up at the local LFS. On the other hand, I have seen many a hand feeding Antennata. 

At the end of the day, it is entirely dependent upon finding a good quality specimen.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

When I get to it I will look for a healthy Fuzzy or antennata(probably fuzzy) and I will look for a female(with the help of seahorsedreams). I will also make a thread for my tank and post pics there too when I get to it.


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey pretzles. I have a fuzy in my 29 aga reef with a clown, black and whire chromis, blue devil damsel, and a royal gramma. They all get along fine. I would reccomend the the fuzzys. They are very personable and after about a month of being in your tank they start to come out a lot more and act like a dog when you enter the room. 

I have had no agression problems with her whatsoever. she swims righ past my hand when I put it in the tank and doesn't give it a second thought. It is smart to be have someone watch the fish while you hand id in the tank though. 

I got my fuzzy for $17.50. Sweet deal. The store was having a new years fire sale. 

MINE ATE MYSIS RIGHT OFF THE BAT. No wheening requried. Definatle get one. He probably won't get bigger than 4 inches. You could keep any fish in the tank with him that won't fit in his mouth just fine.


----------

